# Line?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thought I'd ask the experts --- what do you use for brand of line and weight - targeting walleyes?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Dick I use 3 or 4 pound stren ice in the winter.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I think I use berkely micro ice...its the clear mono, not the blue stuff which is HORRIBLE!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Usually 4lb test.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the super-line, no stretch...you can really feel everything through the line and don't really have to worry about breakage. 6-8 pound test.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Last year I started using 4 lb. fire line while jigging for walleys and liked it alot, but for pan fish 2 lb. berkly micro ice is the way to go


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

6lb fireline. the winter stuff... all year round. my.02


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I like power pro as a main line with berkley vanish as a leader when jiging, mason tip up line on well the tipups and rattlereels in the fishhouse again with a berkley vanish as a leader or when after pike/walleye a heavy power pro leader and if pike specifically a titanium leader :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Tip of the hat to everybody. As soon as the wife leaves for school tomorrow, the dogs are going help me set up in the basement and re-tool for ice fishing. :jammin:


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

6 or 8lb Fireline is on all my reels and I love it I have vitually no issues with tangling or line memory when its cold out. If you look really close to your left you can see....hehehe


----------

